# Sweetie says helloooo!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's my boy, as darling as ever.  

no new pics of Harvey, but he's still suave and lazy.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

and the last one: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... 2975_o.jpg


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Sweetie's toothy grin!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

in other news: he LOVES veggies. it's unbelievable. he's a veggie freak.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Sweetie! The third picture is so cute!


----------



## beehivehedgie (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my goodness what a cute thing! I Love the 2nd picture. Happy Hedgie!!!


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

i do love Sweetie teef pics


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

SWEETIE!!! I love his expressions. He's one of a kind. Such a little doll.


----------



## Kenzy (May 10, 2011)

His smile is so cute XD.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an angel! And a camera ham!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's as handsome as ever! I just love Sweetie pics


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

shetland said:


> And a camera ham!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

She is very cute! I can NEVER get a picture of Holly's teeth! how did you do it? :?:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I love Sweetie's toothy grin!


 Me too!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> She is very cute! I can NEVER get a picture of Holly's teeth! how did you do it? :?:


Sweetie is a boy.  he loves splatting on my hand with his mouth a little open. sometimes i even do some lip/teef/gum massage. :lol:


----------

